# Mobilvetta habitation battery overcharging



## bigdc (Sep 12, 2010)

Hi, we have recently purchased a Fiat Ducato Mobilvetta and on our first trip noticed that the habitation battery was boiling and giving off gases. Obviously I disconnected immediately and left it until the next day when it did exactly the same again. Upon further investigation it appears to be charging at 13 volts I don't understand why it would start to boil at this. Does anyone know if there is a regulator or cut off relay or is there a chance that the battery is just faulty. Cheers.


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi,
The most likely cause is that a cell has failed in the battery and as a result it will never reach the cut off voltage that the charger expects too see. Is it also getting hot?


----------



## bigdc (Sep 12, 2010)

Thanks Bill, the battery is getting hot and was my initial suspicion, but I was a bit hesitant to fit one and end up damaging that especially as the chap I bought the motorhome from ensured me all was good. He will be getting a phone call as the engine battery also failed three days after we bought it.
Cheers, Dave.


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Don't forget a cell can fail at any time in a battery. To fully charge the remaining cells, to a point where they boil, could take quite a few hours so if he hadn't used the van very much he might have been unaware of the problem.


----------

